# South Wales Horse & Pony Rescue ~ Our day, with pics ...



## Llwyncwn (21 March 2008)

After the initial Operation Esther drive for aid and donations, over the last couple of months we have had a number of donations delivered to us of feed, rugs, tack etc.  It would have been impractical to fund another delivery from here, so today me and OH delivered what we had to  *South Wales Horse &amp; Pony Rescue* near Monmouth and I thought you may be interested to hear about it.

After nearly 2 hours drive we found SWHP set in beautiful countryside surrounded by pigeons and peacocks, rescued birds, chickens and lots of horses and ponies. As we arrived, we were ushered into the house to meet everyone and were presented with home made lasagne and rather posh salad with kiwi fruit and allsorts mixed in, followed by home made plum crumble!  Sian, one of the Trustee's gave us a tour and told us about each individual inmates story, some were heartbreaking but they all looked so well and obviously content.  

You may remember in January/February, SWH&amp;P rescued 6 TBs from an ex-RSPCA Inspector near Abergavenny.  They found a dead foal lying next to its mother.

Here are some pics - some of the horses names evade me atm ...

This is Rainbow, an 8 month old filly (one of the 6 TBs) who has a parrot mouth.  They were totally unhandled when they arrived - I want to take her home 











Here she is with her mum






This is the mother of the dead foal.  She is 15 and due to give birth to her new baby next week.













This is a Hanovarian gelding who has just had a tie-back operation and will possibly go to Bridgend Mounted Police ...







Two of the rescued TBs, 2 year old and 4 year old fillies ...






This is Stroller, 32 years young and hardly any teeth ...






Peacock or Roadrunner ?







Stroller with Sian ...











































This one tugged at my heart strings.  She has only been there for two weeks, rescued from Gelligaer (I think) and she was very wary and seemed quite depressed at the time ...

















Cant remember the name of this lovely chestnut, but it gave my OH a full snog on the lips  
	
	
		
		
	


	










.

We were made so welcome by everyone even though they were very busy.  I would like to say a big thank you to Fiona of Swansea Airport (Esther Supporter), without her help this would not have been possible, and of course, Box of Frogs.

Jenny and Alistair MacGreggor do fantastic work in an area where rescues are almost a constant.  I would recommend anyone go and visit - its a most humbling experience.  If anyone can help them with their time or donations of cash, feed, rugs and bedding - please, please contact them.  Here is a link to their website  http://www.swhp.co.uk/Welcome.htm

Hope you enjoyed this as much as we did.

Helen x


----------



## debh (21 March 2008)

Hi Helen

thanks for posting these, I've been waiting for a contact number for this organisation. I'm going to donate my time to give any needs horses at SWHP Equine Touch sessions.  It's a bit late now to ring them, but will call over the weekend.

Looks like you and D had a great day.  Best I don't get too attached to any of the tb's, you know I have a HUGE soft spot for them.

Deb x


----------



## Happy2Hack (21 March 2008)

I've been there before on one of their open days - they really do some fantastic work. They took in a horse from the yard I'm at a few years ago (the owner sadly died) and found it a lovely loan home


----------



## Thistle (21 March 2008)

Those horses look really content (except the new one)


----------



## jewel (21 March 2008)

lovely to see the tb's looking better


----------



## Box_Of_Frogs (21 March 2008)

Lovely news H, and lovely horses. Serves me right for not being able to make it that I missed out on the plum crumble! Was hugely impressed with their fields that seem to have grass growing in them.


----------



## EstherSupporter (21 March 2008)

Helen......wonderful to see the collection being used by another very needy cause.....makes geting up this morning worth while to know something good happened with the collection....and to be able to see the benifiters.

You and Barbara's breakfasts are getting cold unow!!!!!  lol

Have been busy with OH(thought it was time to give him some attention!!) organising a 'Reggae Night' in Swansea....I'm sure you and David can fit this one in!!!!Levi Roots will be playing - he won on Dragon's Den with his Reggae Reggae Sauce and its on Friday night 28th March at Escape Night Club... www.reggaewales.co.uk tell B about it as well......

I will give you both a call after the weekend we could have a collection there or something for SWHP.....ideas please to raise some money for them???


----------



## EstherSupporter (21 March 2008)

Hey Barbara......so there you are lol........you sneeked that one in when I was typing mine !!!! lol


----------



## foxviewstud (23 March 2008)

they look so much better shame they had to get in such a state


----------



## The Virgin Dubble (24 March 2008)

Lovely pics H, though I was disappointed not to see you in any of them 
	
	
		
		
	


	





You truly have my utmost respect and admiration for everything you do with needy horses, and I know that this visit is just scratching the surface when it comes to your efforts over the years.

Big hugs to you. xxx


----------



## CazD (25 March 2008)

Echo all the good things that have been said about SWHP.  I have a fantastic mare on loan from them and cannot say enough good things about their work.


----------



## Amymay (25 March 2008)

Fabulous organisation - the SWHP. 

Lovely photos.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Paddywhack (25 March 2008)

Well done and thanks for sharing your day with us !!


----------

